# REMINGTON 7MM STW



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anybody shoot a remington 7MM STW,if so,what factory ammo do you use?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Friend of mine did about 20 years ago. I dont know if there is any factory ammo. The load his gun liked was something weird like R-19 and a 120 grain bullet.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had an STW for many years, but I fear the popularity has waned. I have never purchased factory ammo for the round, but Federal, Nosler, Remington and HSM all still list 1 or 2 loads each for the STW.

If you are looking for a "premium" bullet, I would check accuracy on the Federal or Nosler loads. If you are looking for a budget round, the Remington should fit the bill. Good luck.


----------



## Geedubya (Jul 11, 2011)

GUNSNREELS said:


> Does anybody shoot a remington 7MM STW,if so,what factory ammo do you use?


I have a Remington 700 Sendereo that was tweaked and rechambered to the 7STW. Sweet shooter. I reload, so I don't buy factory ammo. The 7STW is capable of fine accuracy and is a flat shooter. I've had excellent results with the 140 gr. Nosler accubonds of late, and before that, the Nosler Ballistic tips. I would caution that under 100 yds, if you hit bone, you are going to have a lot of blood shot meat due to the velocity.



















Here is some info. from Chuck Hawks.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/7mmSTW.htm

Here is a link to Midway Supply. You may want to look elsewhere, but it will give you info as to the different ammo and bullet choices that are out there.

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...3&categoryId=7948&categoryString=653***690***

Best

GWB


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I lucked out on both the rifle and the ammo. I got a old Sendero in awesome shape, used at Carters for just under $500, then found some Federal ammo loaded with the 150gr Nosler Solid Base, for like $18.95 a box. At 200yds, the thing shoots it just like Geedubya's groups there. 

I liked how well it shot so I called back and found out that Midway was closing it out, so I bought something like 14 boxes of it for an even better price of around $15. 

I have tentatively tried to work up a load for it, but really until I run out of the factory stuff I don't need it. If I were you I would heed the above advice however, it is a bit rough with a close up shot.

Also if you cannot find cases, you can use the 8mm Rem Mag necked down. Same case just different name on the bottom.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I GUESS I WILL TRY SOME NOSLERS AND SEE HOW IT DOES.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

if you dies and brass let me know have some from my project


----------

